
GDC rescinds award for Bushnell after criticisms of sexual inappropriateness - zimpenfish
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/31/16955232/nolan-bushnell-gdc-2018-pioneer-award
======
zimpenfish
[had to shrink the title slightly to get it to fit but I think I've left the
meaning intact]

